# Aquascaper needed



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

So after 3 days (not including the 3 days of movers moving our other stuff) and help from Shane's brother and his finance, plus a neighbor down the hall, we're officially at the new place.

[start gory details]
While long, the aquariums move reasonably well. It took 6 hours just to tear down the bog and 240, moving it went well, but part of the fluidized bed filter tipped over on the FX-5 on the 150 and snapped a fitting off. Then another piece of it tipped over here and snapped off one of the ball valves designed for feeding the bog. While I had a collection of extra parts, I didn't have the ones needed to recreate that section. So I ran a diatom filter that night and got parts the next day. Some 12hrs later, the tank was online and the fish were back in. Somehow we lost our biggest clown loach, no idea why, but the other fish survived.

The next day we moved the 150, the 72 bowfront and the 30g homemade tanks. We moved the 30g as-is, just drained it to a low level and moved it on the stand in the back of a pickup. (The new place is less than half a mile away.)

Fully exhausted by Monday, we opted to move the 60g cube on the stand down to the truck we borrowed, with the plan to set the tank in the truck from stand height rather than lift it. Again, we opted to drain the water and leave fish/plants/substrate in place. Though we successfully got it to the sidewalk, a moment of bad timing caught the wheel on the sidewalk and brought it crashing down. We scrambled to scoop up the fish and put them in a container. The first bottled water we got was refrigerated so all the fish appeared dead and floating, but once we replaced it with unrefrigerated water, most of them came back. Still, we lost 1/3-1/2 of them, plus the tank itself. All things considered, that was the tank with the fewest number of fish and with the exception of the Audax, the most replaceable fish (hopefully we have enough to rebuild that colony, though the tank they're in at the moment has too many predators.) 
[end gory details]

Anyway, so the tanks are up, but I literally dumped the substrate, plants and hardscape in. In a few cases, I actually kind of like the concept, but really they need to be planted ASAP. It's going on a week of no lights, and minimal fertilization. I have the lights but need to set them up. I have the CO2 stuff, but haven't installed it. etc. Meanwhile, we have a bunch of work for the company including one job that has Shane and I currently alternating 12hr shifts to make the deadline. So I was wondering if any club members would be willing to come get the tanks aquascaped for us, and even help finish installing the lighting, etc. I'd say we could cook something good, but that too requires time we don't have at the moment and pots and pans that are not yet unpacked. So we'll have to settle for ordering in food this time. We're here pretty much all the time, but I may be more or less available to help depending on the day/time.

Michael


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

let the ice and snow melt, and I'm willing to help.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

You can also just wait. As long as the fish has air and the plants are in moving water noone will die.

With this freeze I bet most people will have a totally messed up week at work and noone will have extra time to help.

--Nikolay


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Just a thought after our aquascaping marathon at Shelton school. Do we have a meeting set up for February? Could Team Aquaria do some more blitz-scapes?

Sunday would be good for me, but then I hate football, LOL.


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

I would be interested. I can carry stuff and gofer, don't know about any aquascaping talent, LOL!


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Here are pics of what it looks like today. The one is bags of jungle val that I'm willing to put back in the tank but kept them out intending to treat the tank with excel for BBA. But I didn't want to do that until the tank was stable again so maybe I just need to float those too. They are definitely a good plant for soaking up excess nutrients!

We could do something Sunday if people wanted to make it a potluck and didn't mind a mess. We can have the TV sound wired by then for those interested in the game. 

Michael


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

which sunday are we talking about?


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

This one coming up.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I should be free. are you in a new loft or did you get a house?


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

Are you guys up to hosting a meeting of DFWAPC? Potluck, lots of 'scapers?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

the super bowl is this sunday. I bet the roads will be pack. the weather woman/men say it will be dry by saturday morning.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

The place is still a wreck, but I'm open to a potluck superbowl/aquascaping party Sunday. The discus seem a bit flighty,
Maybe just establishing new territories, but better to scape now so it's stable After that. It actually looks good random, but needs actual planting and some refinement. They're still largely without light, co2, or regular ferts. Current job has gone long, but hopefully it will progress well by then.


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

I am still willing to come help. What time are you wanting people to come?


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Let's say 4pm. That will give us some time to pickup some beverages, etc. 

New address is:
1320 Griffin St E, 75215
You can park along the side street or inside the gate as space allows. 

Michael


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

/\----- today or tomorrow?

will need number of apartment, and a phone number. I have a new cell and need to find my old one to put numbers in.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Lily and I will be there!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Count me in, just don't make me watch football.

--Michael


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Sunday, for the superbowl. Don't worry, I could care less about the game, but the commercials are interesting. In fact, normally I DVR the game and just watch the ads. Depending on who comes, we may be able to do that as well.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

We r on our way and bringing pizza and beer!


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

A great time was had by all! Thanks for having us over Michael and Shane!


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Thank you all for coming! The tanks are in much better shape now. Once we get everything else cleaned up, we'll host a meeting. 

Michael


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'm sorry, i let this slip my mind I got busy with family.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Another triumph for Team Aquascape!

It was really a lot of fun, and a great way to sharpen your skills. Most of us only design a new tank every few years. In one afternoon, we got to work on (or watch) three different tanks, from small to large.

Can we do this every month? Just kidding!


----------

